# Obama and Secret Animal-Rights Agenda



## LT (Mar 12, 2008)

Obama 'Regulatory Czar' has Secret Animal-Rights Agenda, Says Consumer Group

Washington, D.C. (Vocus/PRWEB ) January 15, 2009 -- The nonprofit Center for Consumer Freedom said today that Cass Sunstein, the Harvard University Law School professor tapped by President-elect Obama to head the Office of Information and Regulatory Affairs, has a secret aim to push a radical animal-rights agenda in the White House. Sunstein supports outlawing sport hunting, giving animals the legal right to file lawsuits, and using government regulations to phase out meat consumption.

In a 2007 speech at Harvard University, Sunstein argued in favor of entirely "eliminating current practices such as &#8230; meat eating." He also proposed: "We ought to ban hunting, I suggest, if there isn't a purpose other than sport and fun. That should be against the law. It's time now."

Sunstein wrote in his 2004 book "Animal Rights: Current Debates and New Directions" that "animals should be permitted to bring suit, with human beings as their representatives &#8230; Any animals that are entitled to bring suit would be represented by (human) counsel, who would owe guardian-like obligations and make decisions, subject to those obligations, on their clients' behalf."

The Center for Consumer Freedom's Director of Research, David Martosko, is available to discuss Cass Sunstein's likely impact on typical elements of American life that involve the use of animals. Sunstein's work could spell the end of animal agriculture, retail sales of meat and dairy foods, hunting and fishing, biomedical research, pet ownership, zoos and aquariums, traveling circuses, and countless other things Americans take for granted.

Mr. Martosko said: "Cass Sunstein owes Americans an honest appraisal of his animal rights agenda as America's top regulator. Americans don't realize that the next four years could be full of bizarre initiatives plucked from the wildest dreams of the animal-rights fringe. Think about every outrageous idea PETA and the Humane Society of the United States have ever had, and imagine them all having the force of federal law. This doesn't look good for hunters, ranchers, restaurateurs, biomedical researchers, or ordinary pet owners."

For an interview with Mr. Martosko about how Cass Sunstein's appointment will serve the radical animal rights movement's agenda in the White House, or for more information, contact Sarah Kapenstein at 202-463-7112.

Source: http://www.consumerfreedom.com/pressRel ... elease/249


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Yep one gets voted it and brings the entire boatload of crazy SOB;s along for the ride. We'll see if any of this is ever brought up. I think there are so many things that need to fixed that this issue may not even be looked at in his term.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> "We ought to ban hunting, I suggest, if there isn't a purpose other than sport and fun.


Here it comes.... the Europeanization of the USA. I'm pretty sure a lot of the people who live in this country ancestors are here because of the idiotic ideas dreamt up in Europe. uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well people move out of Kalifornicate because it's been all screwed up by liberalism, but then when they get in a new state they try to change it to Kalifornicate. Then we have the type around here who think it's cool to buy European, or they know someone in Europe, so they are more sophisticated than you or I. It's these crap for brains types that will blow our freedom so they can puff up their chest and tell us how sophisticated they are. It's not just for safety, they want us to look up to them. Simply huge egos looking for admirers.

The schools and society have made many of our young people think it's cool or in to be anti-gun, anti-hunting, pro vegetarian, pro gay, pro abortion, pro every nation but our own. It's anything goes except what we like. They talk about freedom, but they mean only their freedom, while at the same time attacking the freedom of others to do what they like. You can't shoot a bunny or a duck, but you can stick the scissors into the skull of a 8.5 month fetus and scramble it's brains.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> You can't shoot a bunny or a duck, but you can stick the scissors into the skull of a 8.5 month fetus and scramble it's brains.


I asked a pro-Obama person that the other day and he just walked away.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Well people move out of Kalifornicate because it's been all screwed up by liberalism, but then when they get in a new state they try to change it to Kalifornicate. Then we have the type around here who think it's cool to buy European, or they know someone in Europe, so they are more sophisticated than you or I. It's these crap for brains types that will blow our freedom so they can puff up their chest and tell us how sophisticated they are. It's not just for safety, they want us to look up to them. Simply huge egos looking for admirers.
> 
> The schools and society have made many of our young people think it's cool or in to be anti-gun, anti-hunting, pro vegetarian, pro gay, pro abortion, pro every nation but our own. It's anything goes except what we like. They talk about freedom, but they mean only their freedom, while at the same time attacking the freedom of others to do what they like. You can't shoot a bunny or a duck, but you can stick the scissors into the skull of a 8.5 month fetus and scramble it's brains.


Nothing a few yards of rope and some cinder blocks can't fix, especially in a wet season.


----------

